# Fonts



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2009)

I love using GIMP but it doesn't have a strong font base. Soooo, I checked around and found this site which has tons of fonts. Doesn't need to be just for GIMP. Apparently this will also work with your regular word program.

Yeah, I know, this is probably common knowledge but just shake your heads and go "Wow". Sometimes I need to feel special. 

Random Free Fonts (1000 free fonts) - Abstract Fonts


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2009)

(Shaking my head)

Just kidding Njaco. Thanks for the link. Having a few extra fonts is always helpful......


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 21, 2009)

Wow! (said while shaking my head) 

(it is a good find, btw)


----------



## Shinpachi (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice find.
Thanks!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

I like it but how do you use one after you download it ? 
I've never added extra fonts. 

I downloaded the seventh one on the list, Electrolux.
All I have is MS Word to use it in too.


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Dec 21, 2009)

Go to 'Control Panel' and select 'Fonts'. Find the 'Add Font' button and follow from there. You'll need to save each font downloaded as separate a file, probably in 'My Documents'. A bit vague, as I'm still at the 'Janet and John' book stage when it comes to computers, but hopefully it'll help.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 21, 2009)

I will give it a go Airframes.
Thanks.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 21, 2009)

dafont.com

Is the one I use.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 21, 2009)

And now we all want to feel special, with all these fonts, eh?

*shakes head, laughs and shakes head again*


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks Gnomey.

I still haven't installed them properly.
I did what the video tutorials at Gnomey's link showed but they aren't working in Word.

Another challenge...


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 22, 2009)

I saved the file to my desktop (usually like a zip file)
Then opened the file (on the desktop) and removed the font, also to the desktop - not the read-me file. It may ask if you want to copy to location, I clicked yes.
Go to Control Panel and open
Open Fonts
and drag and drop the font file into the open folder.

worked for me!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 23, 2009)

Njaco said:


> I saved the file to my desktop (usually like a zip file)
> Then opened the file (on the desktop) and removed the font, also to the desktop - not the read-me file. It may ask if you want to copy to location, I clicked yes.
> Go to Control Panel and open
> Open Fonts
> ...



Thanks. 
After I unipped it I tried installing the font and then I tried dragging it into the Fonts folder from the desktop.
Neither way worked for me.
It did tell me that it was 100% installed both times I put it in the Fonts folder though.
The font didn't work though.

I am going to believe at this point it's the font I picked and not me.
Especially after watching those Oh so entertaining how to video's. 
I've removed the one that wouldn't work and I will try some more tomorrow tomorrow.

I just had another thought, I wonder if my Fonts folder is tagged as readme only.


Wheels


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2009)

Yeah that could be it. A few of the ones I grabbed didn't work - might be something different than trutype or....


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

It never did work.
It says its a true type font but it must not be one.
I'll have to try another one.


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

Sometimes certain fonts won't show up in the C:\WINDOWS browser view, but will always show up in the Character map, regardless of it's type.

The exception to this, is if the file is corrupt. Mac/Apple OS fonts are interchangable with Windows, since a digital Font Type is simply a bitmap or vector (outline) file.

To see your Character map (in Windows 98, 2000, XP), go to Start>Programs>Accessories>System Tools and select Character Map from the list. Not sure of the path for Vista or 7, but it should be similiar.

Once open, you can view the various font types and the characters contained by way of the Pulldown menu. Once there, you can also see if the Font is a True Type (TT), an Open Type (O) or no icon for Meta Type/Postscript Font.

I have, at last count, over 120 fonts installed on this machine alone, and about 98% work perfectly on all of my imaging and graphics programs (some are specialized OS fonts for certain applications), all are viewable in my Character Map.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks GG.
This is screwy to me but it did work.

Picking the Font from the dropdown list in Word didn't do anything.
Copying just one letter from the Character Map to the Word document allowed the Font to be used. 


Wheels


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool, glad that helped ya'!


----------

